# Audio Help!



## BLACKOUT (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a DUAL 2 12" Subwoofer/Box "XNBP12D" specs:
Two 12" subwoofers in a bandpass box 
1,100 watts peak handling capacity; 400 watts RMS 
Injection-molded polypropylene woofer cone with neodymium poly-treated foam surround 
Low-Q optimized dual drivers 
4-port (4"), dual-chamber bandpass design 
Dual IllumiNITE technology creates an iridescent blue glow 
Plexi subwoofer viewing window, mirrored chamber and carpeted enclosure 
No crossovers needed for simplified installation; easy add-on for existing systems. 
Frequency response: 24 - 180Hz 
Sensitivity: 89dB 
Impedance: 4 ohms 
Continuous Power Handling 600 watts
Peak Power Handling 1100 watts
Connection Type Terminal cup
Number of Voice Coils Single
Efficiency 89dB
Frame Material Stamped metal 
Surround Material Poly-treated foam









I also have a ALPINE Mono Amp "MRD-M300" specs:
150 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms
300 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms
MOSFET power supply and output stage
STAR Topology for cleaner sound
low-pass digital crossover, 30-200 Hz, 24 dB/octave
variable subsonic filter (15-50 Hz in 5 Hz steps)
parametric EQ variable from 30-160 Hz
Bass Compensator enhances low-end definition
top-mounted digital control center with cover
time correction 0-10 milliseconds in 0.5ms steps
phase correction 0-180 selectable
digital readout
detachable front cover
blue power LED
delayed turn-on
requires 8-gauge power and ground leads wiring and hardware not included with amplifier
speaker- and preamp-level inputs
gold-plated terminals


I know im not pushing my subs to there fullest. Does anyone recommaned
a AMP that can push, what my subs can handle? And a real good website to?
I have a panasonic head unit, the volume go's up to "40" i only turn it up to
"37". So i like to play my music load. So i need a AMP that will push my subs,
but not to blow them. Can anyone help?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.audiobahninc.com/


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.phoenixgold.com/2004/amps.html

JamesO


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My son has a Kenwood amp driving his Kicker 12" sub...it's shaken the [email protected]#$ out of his Neon.


One Site Here


----------



## D_Unit_39 (Jun 19, 2005)

300watts should pound those subs reasonablly loud...on your deck do you have a subwoofer volume..if so try cranking it up more, and what are your gains set at..when you set your gains on the amp, you turn the deck up to your regular listening level then slowly turn the gain on the amp up until you hear distortion(clipping), then turn it back a little bit..i have 2 10s and 430watt rms amp and its plenty loud..but if you do want a better amp, id go with something from rockford fosgate, www.rockfordfosgate.com
but before you go and buy another amp, check your gains and what not...unless money isn't an issue, just go buy another amp. :laugh: 
Dennis


----------

